# Clay Tubes Targets



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi hear a little tutorial for my favorite Clay Targets
Cheers






what you need : tubes and thread







Make a loop to hung them in your catch box and put as menny as you like on it separate them with a knot







Reddy to go


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool...


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool..


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool...


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Where do you get your clay tubes?


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Charles said:


> Where do you get your clay tubes?


Hi Charles it's a shop for shooting goods a thousand in a box but you get them on "thebay" as well.

if you need any help PM me ;-)

cheers


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

e~shot said:


> Cool!


jip 4times cool


----------



## M.F (Jul 10, 2014)

awsome stuff man


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

I like it. my buddy shoots a set up like this with a stack of lifesavers on a string. He shoots competition air-rifles.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

I single lifesaver on the end of a string is great, it explodes. Explodes I say. I can only hit one inside 35 feet.


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

very cool mate

-HP Slingshots


----------

